# DROID 2 4.5.621 Update



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

just FYI

*DROID 2 4.5.621 Update Finally Arrives - Includes Security Patch and Handful of Other Fixes
http://www.droid-lif...of-other-fixes/*

like updates to D2G, Droid x, R2D2, Droid pro (can SBF), and soon Droid X2
this update likely blocks, using SFBs and Rooting, 

looks like Rootkeeper works
So becareful, till someone tests SBFing, or new SBF is leaked
root with care

edit: Droid x and Droid 2 updates both 4.5.621? out of numbers?
no one's going to mix them up

update fixes: 


> issue where the device may power ON without user interaction.


if you want to stop updates
rename BlurUpdater_VZW.apk to BlurUpdater_VZW.apk.bak,
rename BlurUpdater_VZW.odex and BlurUpdater_VZW.odex.bak
wipe cache


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

The new "Wireless Alerting System" aka "Wireless Emergency Alerts" feature sounds useful, although not at the cost of losing root & tweakability. Supposedly, this new system is being rolled out nationwide beginning this year. I'll wait for those smarter & braver than me to verify rootability.


----------



## nomad5133 (Dec 10, 2011)

So rootkeeper works, any other news, like if it blocks rooting without rootkeeper?


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

still pretty early, found only one post, that rootkeeper has worked, none that it didn't
nothing on rooting after update
post 6
http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-2-general-discussions/205600-system-update.html


CnRS;2081570 said:


> Droid 2 update 4.5.621 breaks root, and blocks all known exploits, which means at the moment you cannot re-root after installing the update. However there is a way to retain root and still get the update.





CnRS;2081570 said:


> If you update to 4.5.621 and want to retain root *you must install RootKeeper first. *
> 
> RootKeeper is an app available on Google Play. Simply install, open, and run a backup. Then after installing update 4.5.621 use RootKeeper to restore root permissions.
> 
> I can confirm it does work, and for right now at least is *the only way to be rooted on Droid 2 system version 4.5.621.*


----------



## nomad5133 (Dec 10, 2011)

Okay thanks!


----------

